# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Druk op maag en longen

## Wendy01

28-02-10 21:03Wendy01 
Hallo lezer,

Sinds twee jaar krijg ik af en toe druk op mijn maag wat verder uitstraalt naar mijn rug ten hoogte van de longen, over de hele breedte. Het begint meestal overdag en tegen de avond is de druk zo hoog, dat het net lijkt of er iemand van 100 kilo op me staat. Ik kan dan heel moeilijk adem halen en het doet heel pijn, ik kan dan ook geen manier vinden om even de pijn te verminderen. Ook paracetamol helpt niet. De volgende dag is het bijna altijd over, of het voelt of ik nog een beetje spierpijn heb. Eerst kwam het 1x in het half jaar voor, maar de laatste tijd elke 2 maanden. Foto's aan mijn longen hebben geen bijzonderheden laten zien. Is er iemand die dit ook heeft, of weet wat het is? En is er een manier om de pijn niet zo erg te laten worden of er helemaal vanaf te komen.

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## rkuypers

zou het mischien kunnen dat je een maagbreuk hebt opgelopen?

ook wel eens genoemd maaghernia,veel mensen hebben dat zonder dat ze het weten. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Wendy01

Hallo rkuypers,

Bedankt voor je reactie, ik ga hier in iedergeval meer over lezen en zoeken. Wie weet? 
Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord.

----------


## Sefi

Misschien dat er een wervel niet goed zit. Dit kan ook dergelijke klachten geven.
Een chiropractor zou je hiermee kunnen helpen.

----------

